# Anybody else up ?



## john pen (Feb 27, 2005)

Anybody else up ? Its 3:50 am and the smokers fighting its way outside to keep temp ! Its 19 degrees outside but the briskets in. Im trying it fat side down per the posts of yesterday..can someone tell me the theory behind this ?


----------



## Uncle Al (Feb 27, 2005)

Or some nice applewood smoked bacon placed on top. and a spray of apple juice every once and a while.  :smt023 

Uncle Al


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 27, 2005)

I agree with Susan. The fat-side down in an offset is almost essential as you have no water pan to buffer the heat! I never could understand the thought process that somehow the fat would travel from the top side of the brisket, through that 3 -5" thick, dense piece of meat, and out through the bottom? DUH!!


----------



## john pen (Feb 27, 2005)

well..half way through the cook...outside temp up to a roaring 21 degrees !!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 27, 2005)

man that is cold.....you are very committed to your q....or myabe you should be committed!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 27, 2005)

Jim Minion uses a method where he cooks the brisket fat side down...takes it to 190* internal and then wraps it in foil and rests it in a cooler with the fat side UP!

The residual heat allows the fat to baste the underside of the brisket to keep everything moist.  I have tried it once and it worked well...Jiim said he gets consistent results doing it this way!


----------



## john pen (Feb 27, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> man that is cold.....you are very committed to your q....or myabe you should be committed!



My wife just shakes her head.... :roll: 

After 6 hours, my 10 lb brisket is at 170..do you guys think Im ahead of the game or right on schedule. I know my butts may sit there for hours..is a brisket the same in that aspect ? I know I had some temp spikes, but for the most part Ive been between 200 and 240...


----------



## john pen (Feb 27, 2005)

Well, i broke down and foiled....the winds kicking up and Im having a hard time with the temp...I assume once I foil its ok to bump the temp up a bit..I know I can keep it high, itd the low thats killing me...

Sausage going on in an hour...


----------



## john pen (Feb 27, 2005)

Up to temp at 4:00..12 hours....Its resting now..dinner at 6ish..cant wait !!!
Report later....


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 27, 2005)

well?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 27, 2005)

tell you what, when it gets to dinner time, I don't care if there was foil around it or not!  I want good food!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

Musta been pretty damned good!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 28, 2005)

Or, it was _really, really,_ bad!!


----------



## john pen (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, actually it wasn't bad..A little dry but not real dry, pretty tender and tasty .. Everyone gobbled it up though...The fat cap was pretty thick..Im glad I did it fat down. Had some problems with the temp going up and down towards the end...had some pretty high temps ( to high to mention), but all in all, it was alright.

The sausages were excellent as usual !


----------



## john pen (Mar 2, 2005)

killing the brisket tonight in fijita's....for some reason, my brisket always tastes better the second day reheated in the micronuker....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 2, 2005)

john pen said:
			
		

> killing the brisket tonight in fijita's....for some reason, my brisket always tastes better the second day reheated in the micronuker....



I've found that all of my cooks taste better to me the second day!


----------

